# don't you just love it when???



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Don't you just love it when they say, there is nothing you can do, so live with it. I hate that. You know, you spend alot of time off of work to go for tests. Then spend alot of money on these specialists and all they can say is there is nothing they can do. I feel like saying this is the year 2002 and if they can put people into space then they should be able to find a cure for us. I'm IBS-CG. I guess I just have to fart my way through life.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Oops, I just posted this in the wrong area. Sorry folks.


----------

